# cat only sitting/laying in one spot...?



## SMB (Mar 19, 2010)

I adopted Milo on Tuesday of this week and since then he only sleeps or sits in one spot...
It's kindof odd because in stead of hiding from fear or something, he lays right out in
the open in my empty dining room haha. I don't know why. I have 2 cat trees, a window 
perch and not to mention the comfy couch but he choses to sleep out in the middle of the floor.

IDK why he has chose this spot and it is starting to bother me a little.
It is normal for cats to specifically lay in one spot all the time? 
No matter how odd the spot lol.

You can totally see there is nothing around him at all, it's just so weird haha.









any insight?

Oh and if I pick him up and put him on the bed or something, he just runs back to lay in the empty dining room!


----------



## igloe (Mar 1, 2010)

He is ADORABLE!!

I was going to say maybe he is not feeling well if he's not moving, but never mind that, you say he goes BACK to the same spot.  Sorry I can't help you out there.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Is he eating, drinking and using the litterbox well? If so, I wouldn't be too alarmed. What I am seeing in your photo is a kitty who seems like he may be frightened or just unsure of this new place he is at. I get this impression because his eyes are very dilated and he is crouching out in the open ... where he can see *everything* coming towards him and nothing can sneak up on him.
I would suggest you going to him and spending time getting to know him; give him some food treats, pet him and find his favorite places to be pet, rubbed, scratched and scrubbled, maybe play with dragging a string for him to catch with his paws. The goal is to help him relax and gain confidence with you handling him and being near him. Eventually, I would hope that he would want to follow you and leave his safe, out-in-the-open spot.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## SMB (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes he is eating, drinking and going potty okay. He does have some runny poo but my vet said 
that is most likely from the food change he is going through right now and should clear up within a week. 
I never thought it of like he was laying there so nothing could sneak up on him, thank you for mentioning it! 
Normally as soon as I get down on his level is runs over to me and starting rubbing all over until I pet him haha 
and then he will roll over like a dog so I can scratch his chest/upper tummy area. 
His pupils are always dilated, most of the time. 
When he is laying in the dining room he is just about always in a somewhat crouch position,
sometimes he will sprawl out and relax - he just doesn't move from that spot.

Thank you for all this insight, I never looked at it that way. I guess I always associate a scared cat with hiding ha.
Is there anything else I can do for him to help him adjust?









He loves it haha, he will purr his head off as I rub his tummy.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

SMB said:


> Is there anything else I can do for him to help him adjust?


I think you're doing all the right things already! Thanks for posting the pic of you scrubbling his tummy, that made me glad to see it because it shows he *is* relaxed, and more importantly, he trusts you enough to make his Most Vulnerable Spot available to you; his belly. 
All I could suggest would be frequent cuddle sessions with lots and lots of loves (all he'll soak up) and some food treats and/or toys. Maybe start getting down on the floor with him from further and further away, encouraging him to come further to you. Also, watch his behavior when he does that: is he running to you standing upright with his tail in the air or does he come slinking low and watchful? Of course, you want the standing fully upright, but if you've got slinking, you can slowly help him to become more relaxed and confident so he won't feel the need to slink. 
When he comes to you with his tail up, see if you can lead him through the house on a sort of 'field trip'. Talk to him, pet/praise and treat him often, like every second step to encourage him to stay with you as you slowly introduce your home to him. At the first sign of nervousness, go back with him to his safe spot. Just keep working on it, little-by-little expanding the distance you cover until he is confident enough himself to explore on his own and claim everything.

I wonder ... if you adopted him from a situation where he spent most of his life in a cage/kennel and all this open space *with* places to hide is what he needs to reconcile in his head? That nothing is hiding to get him, and he can (in fact) hide/explore there himself.


----------



## SMB (Mar 19, 2010)

I was so surprised when he let me even touch his belly! He let me rub it from day 1.

If I sit on the ground a few feet away he hops right up and runs over, in the happy upright position. 
If I'm too far away he just ignores me lol. I noticed this morning he actually made a short trip into the
kitchen which was a first so I guess he is making slow progress.

More cuddle times are headed his way 

I don't know too much of his history since I adopted him but he was only at the shelter 
for about a week. His paperwork has him being surrendered on 3/11/10 and I adopted 
him on 3/16/10 and his family gave him up because their toddler was allergic.


----------



## marymowry (Feb 2, 2010)

If he were generally sluggish or anything I'd say you should worry, but in this case it just sounds like kitty found the right spot! Cats have different standards than we do.

From the picture of the belly-rub, he looks content


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marymowry said:


> From the picture of the belly-rub, he looks content


I know! It makes me want to lean down and smooch him! :luv


----------

